# Superbowl Sunday



## jokensmoken (Jan 31, 2019)

So what's everybody smoking up for superbowl Sunday?
We have an annual pot luck at our local watering hole where it's become customary (expected...lol...) that I'll bring the main meat dish, smoked of course. 
I'm doing the usual pulled pork and a  few dozen ABTs.
I contemplated a brisket this year but have two nice chuck roasts that need eating so  I decided on those instead;  some burnt ends and some pulled for BBQ beef sammies...
I'll separate the "lobes" on the chuck roasts and end up with four pieces...
The two smaller ones I'll pull at
 180-185 cube and sauce them for ends and pop them back in the smoker to finish...the other two I'll pull a bit sooner...about 165° and add some braising liquid, wrap in foil and pop them back on till they hit about 203...
I'll post some pics as I move along.
Walt


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2019)

Beef ribs.  Making a fresh spicy salsa and guacamole as well as home made corn tortillas...will have all you need for some fine tacos!!


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm from KC and most people I know are still in a funk from the AFC championship. I haven't heard of any big parties and I certainly don't feel like throwing one.

I'm staying low key this year. Probably will just be me and my wife and maybe a couple friends. Not sure yet. Weather is supposed to be awesome on Saturday so I'm going to smoke a couple 3-4 lb chuck roasts. One will be for pulled beef nachos the other I'll save for sammies. Thinking about some ABT's myself perhaps. 

I can't wait over the next few days to see some good Q-View and sharing my own!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jan 31, 2019)

I am in DustyJoe's corner...KC out so not much interest.  Low key as well with some smoked and injected hot chicken drummies and smoked stuffed mushrooms.  Let's go Rams...fed up with the Pats by now, lol.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m in New Orleans.  The funk is real here too.  Matter of fact I may get kicked out of my own home for having the Super Bowl on. But I plan on watching it anyway.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 31, 2019)

Living in RI we're definitely watching the SB!

Pulled pork,wings and baked beans on the smoker.Not sure what others are bringing.

If Brady and gang can do it again the fireworks display will be insane.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 31, 2019)

Too cold up here to smoke anything, it will be an oven night !:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2019)

73saint said:


> I’m in New Orleans.  The funk is real here too.  Matter of fact I may get kicked out of my own home for having the Super Bowl on. But I plan on watching it anyway.




If my health could take the traveling, I'd come down there to watch it with you.
Saints belong in it!

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> If my health could take the traveling, I'd come down there to watch it with you.
> Saints belong in it!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear.  It’s nice to hear folks not from New Orleans express those sentiments.  I find it therapeutic.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2019)

Try living in New England and hating the Pats. I think the cold is supposed to break here on Sunday and if it does either the kettle or smoker are getting called upon. Something anything is going on...I'm in a deep Q funk currently.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 31, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Try living in New England and hating the Pats.



I love that .


----------



## prestonk08 (Feb 1, 2019)

Cooking up a couple chuckies to take over to our friends.  Figured I would make burnt ends out of them and use them for finger food.  Tom Brady went to Michigan so most Michigan fans root for him around here.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2019)

At least now I got somebody to root for:


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 2, 2019)

prestonk08 said:


> Cooking up a couple chuckies to take over to our friends.  Figured I would make burnt ends out of them and use them for finger food.  Tom Brady went to Michigan so most Michigan fans root for him around here.


Right...I've been a Tom Brady fan throughout his career...I love chuckie burnt ends...
I got three chucks rubbed up now to go on about 5 or 6 for a nice long overnight smoke.
Our party starts with a pot luck and the puppy bowl a d rolls into the game.


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 2, 2019)

Pulled pork and slaw. I have two 8.5 Butts on as I type. Going to my friend's and she's having everyone bring something but of course my PP is the main event ;)  I live in CT and I think most of you would be shocked how many people hate the Pats. I'm a transplant so I don't love or hate, but I am pretty much sick of hearing about them. And yes, that missed call in the Saints game was a killer :(


----------



## BeanMann (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m going to smoke a pork shoulder for pulled pork. I made a nice hot bbq sauce the other night. I’m going to start in a little while with the rub and let the meat cure some overnight. My wife will make broccoli slaw, should be a great meal!


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 2, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Pulled pork and slaw. I have two 8.5 Butts on as I type. Going to my friend's and she's having everyone bring something but of course my PP is the main event ;)  I live in CT and I think most of you would be shocked how many people hate the Pats. I'm a transplant so I don't love or hate, but I am pretty much sick of hearing about them. And yes, that missed call in the Saints game was a killer :(


I've got a 9ish pounder rubbed up now for pulled pork  to go with three chucks (also rubbed and resting) and about 4-5 dozen ABTs.. 
Good times...we always do a puppy bowl pot luck at 3:00 to get the party started...


----------



## 73saint (Feb 2, 2019)

Prime beef ribs about to hit a pit of hickory!


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 2, 2019)

73saint said:


> View attachment 386969
> 
> Prime beef ribs about to hit a pit of hickory!


Now that is some serious eats! Big props to you! I have never seen beef ribs that looked that good! - yeah lot of !!! points but this is worthy :)


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 2, 2019)

Still some time to go but I'm past half time :)


----------



## 73saint (Feb 2, 2019)

Great color!


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 2, 2019)

73saint said:


> View attachment 386969
> 
> Prime beef ribs about to hit a pit of hickory!


That's a fine looking piece of beef there...
Makes my chucks look a bit like dog food
Lol


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 2, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Still some time to go but I'm past half time :)


Great looking stuff you got going there


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 2, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Still some time to go but I'm past half time :)
> That's some good looking stuff you got going there


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 2, 2019)

Heres th three chuckles rubbed up and resting and the pork butt...
All are on the smoker, temp been holding steady at 225 since about 9:00 pm...
Got my jalapenos cut and seeded for ABTs I'll pop on in the am...
I'll check the smoker one more time shoot a pic in about an hour before I turn for a few hours sleep...


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 3, 2019)

Well the meat is looking good...
Butt IT is at 127° and the chucks are around 144°...smoker is holding temp nicely...231° now...
Got about half the ATBs wrapped...
Gonna grab a couple hours shut eye and check the chucks again...I dont want them over done and they're going a bit quicker than the butt...to be expected...they're 1/3 the weight and half the thickness...
I post some done pics tomorrow


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 3, 2019)

Two of three chuckles, done, on the foil and ready to wrap and rest...the other finished earlier and I didn't have my camera in hand when I pulled and wrapped it...
The butt is being a bit stuborn but its through the stall finally and at 180°....
I bumped the temp in my smoker from 230°ish to about 280°...I figure it'll be done by 10:30ish...
Timing is perfect...our potluck starts at 1:00
ABTs are going on now...got 5 dozen...
I'll run them at 280° while the butt finishes then bump the temp to 350° so they'll be done by noon...


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 3, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> View attachment 387040
> View attachment 387041
> View attachment 387042
> 
> ...



Some fine looking eats there, I'm sure everyone will be satisfied, yumm!


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 3, 2019)

Interestingly enough, sort of...
I had my first butt take FOREVER and had to foil wrap and finish in the oven today.
I'd heard folks talking about 14 or 16 hour or even longer times on butt roasts but i.personally have NEVER (before today) had one take more than 12...and it is usually less than 12.
Now, I always plan ahead and know exactly what to do but today was the first time I've ever had to deviate from my plan.
My butt was on the smoker at 8:00 pm... giving me 15 hours before it "had" to be wrapped and resting.
My smoker temp was steady between 225° and 240° all.night...
I hit a hard stall that seemed to take forever to get through but by 8:00 am this morning the IT was at about 175 and climbing (I thought...lol) giving me a couple more hours 
I bumped my temp a bit then to 270ish and went about my business confident that I'd be ready by 10:30 ish...
At 9:20 or so I noticed the IT had dropped about 3° so I grabbed my foil and wrapped it and bumped the temp to a bit over 300°...
Still confident I'd be done in plenty of time...
At 11:20 I was still under 285° IT and had to.pull it from.the smoker at finish it in the oven set at 350°...
It did finish and was pullable by 1:00 but MAN-O-MAN...
I've never had a butt act that way...
I've heard of it, but after doing 1000 pounds of pork butts (NO exageration) I'd never experienced it...
It turned out great anyway but only.
because ive read a lot of threads on this site, posted by all the good knowledgable folks here,, I'f not, id have certainly failed...or at.minimum.been a few hours late for our 1:00 pot luck...
Lesson...NEVER think you've got "it all" figured out.


----------

